# Port Quebec



## Scratcher (Sep 27, 2005)

Would like to hear from any of the crew who where aboard her August 1963 to June 1964. Especially my cabin mate "taffy" who was the other SOS.We joined her in Montreal and paid off in Liverpool.A happy ship.
Cheers,
Robbie Youngman.


----------



## shaun (Mar 6, 2006)

Robbie,

Hi, whilst I wasn'nt on the Lazy Q when you were I have fond memories of 1967 when I joined her in Trinidad and did 3 runs as follows:-

Port of Spain Trinidad, Curacao, Panama, Lima ~ Peru, Mollendo~Peru, New Zealand (4 weeks !!), Pitcairn, Panama, Galveston, Kingston Jamaica, Bridgetown Barbados, back to Port of Spain. On the final leg we headed staright for Montreal which was at the time of Expo 67. Fabulous ship, crew etc. Names of some crew might be helpful in establishing wether any of these carried over to my period.
Any that were on in 67 will remember Moloshun a drink we made from raw rum carried in the hold which we "borrowed" for crew parties aboard and ashore in NZ.
Regards. Shaun from Hull.


----------

